# Media Access Key: Temporarily not available



## tvtech_dir (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got a TiVo Premiere today. Went through the setup and everything seems to be working fine, except...

When I try to setup computer software, it doesn't work. I got my Media Key off the website (under "My Account"), but the TiVo itself says "Media Access Key: Temporarily not available" under Account & System Information.

Does this usually take time, I'm I doing something wrong, or cold there be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

It can take up to 48 for the MAK to associate to the Tivo. In most cases though you will usually see it within 24 hours...generally after your first automatic service connection or following the first FULL GxIndexing process.

P.S. This was how it worked on the old UI. I am assuming the same is true on the Premiere.


----------



## tvtech_dir (Mar 30, 2010)

OK. Great. I'll give it a couple of days.

Thanks.

I helped you... you helped me. I guess that's EXACTLY how these forums are supposed to work.


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

Stick around...this forum is hands down one of the best on the net. I put it right up there with AVS :up:


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

oh yeah well the premiere sucks and you suck and someone less well known than moxi is better than everything, and tivo screwed everyone... 

sorry... i didn't mean any of that... I just have been on this forum for like a month and it seems like every thread is required to have negativity and tivo bashing.... this one was just too friendly


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike-Mike said:


> oh yeah well the premiere sucks and you suck and someone less well known than moxi is better than everything, and tivo screwed everyone...
> 
> sorry... i didn't mean any of that... I just have been on this forum for like a month and it seems like every thread is required to have negativity and tivo bashing.... this one was just too friendly


Mike you owe me $43($2 for my beer, $41 bucks for my dress shirt)

Your post made me spit my beer all over myself...welcome aboard man! It isn't all bashing. I have been lurking for almost 5 years decided last week it is time I contribute. There really are some great folks here. If you ever need anything from me please feel free to PM.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

My media access key was available the first time I searched for it, which was about 20 minutes after it was setup and ready to use.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> ...I just have been on this forum for like a month and it seems like every thread is required to have negativity and tivo bashing.... this one was just too friendly


Yes, there's been some bashing, but sadly I'd have to agree with a large portion of it -- mainly regarding the HD menus.

I have no problems with the hardware and remote -- those are good. But boy, the software just wasn't ready to ship!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Mike-Mike said:


> oh yeah well the premiere sucks and you suck and someone less well known than moxi is better than everything, and tivo screwed everyone...
> 
> sorry... i didn't mean any of that... I just have been on this forum for like a month and it seems like every thread is required to have negativity and tivo bashing.... this one was just too friendly


Over time you'll learn who you can safely ignore. When they whine just respond, "And I want a pony." It's a long tradition here.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

nrc said:


> Over time you'll learn who you can safely ignore. When they whine just respond, "And I want a pony." It's a long tradition here.


That's true


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks, I am getting a slight idea of who to ignore, but it just seems constant... I do love this forum though


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw, now that image of the poor kid who didn't get a pony is going to haunt me for days!


----------

